# Sapphire R9 280x Toxic Grafikfehler



## K-Obi (8. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute!
 Ich habe mir eine neue Graka gekauft: Sapphire R 280x Toxic

 Folgendes Problem:

 Bei dem Spiel Thief habe ich immer Grafikfehler bzw. den Klassiker
 Kleine Vierecke die wiederum ein Großes erzeugen.

 Diesen Fehler hatte ich ANfangs nur bei Thief.

 Nach ein paar Tagen ging es auch los bei Wolfenstein New Order und ab und an im IDLE bzw Desktop Mode.
 Mittlerweile habe kommt es zu Abstürzen mit BLuescreen. Leider kann ich aktuell nicht sagen was da steht, da es wieder ein paar Tage her ist, kann den Text gerne nachliefern.

 Ich habe bereits 3 verschiedene Treiber probiert, nicht geholfen.
 Taktrate von GPU und RAM um 200 Hz reduziert, nichts gebracht.
 Mal mit UEFI und normalen Bios probiert, nichts gebracht.

 Hatte davor eine Gigabyte 7870 OC Ghz Edition.
 Diese lief absolut Top ohne Probleme.

 Mein System:

 i7 2600k
 16 GB Ram
 Sys HD: Crucial 128 GB SSD
 zusätzlich 1 TB Festplatte
 Mainbora: Gigabyte Z68x UD3 B3 
 580 Watt NT

 Ich denke, dass die Graka (GPU oder Ram) defekt ist.
 Habe schon so einiges gelesen über Probleme mit den R9 280er Karten.

 Was sagt ihr?
 Evtl. noch ne Idee?

 Ich denke ich steige um auf die Gainward GTX 770 4 GB Phantom

 Ich danke euch schon mal!!


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Juni 2014)

Stell mal das powerlimit auf 20+.

Welchen treiber benutzt du?


----------



## K-Obi (8. Juni 2014)

Aktuell benutze ich den 14.6 BETA. Kann höchstens auf den 14.4 wechseln, da Wolfenstein mit älteren nicht startet.

Was genau meinst du Mut den 20+ genau bzw wo finde ich das? Im OC Tool von Sapphire?


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Juni 2014)

K-Obi schrieb:


> Aktuell benutze ich den 14.6 BETA. Kann höchstens auf den 14.4 wechseln, da Wolfenstein mit älteren nicht startet.
> 
> Was genau meinst du Mut den 20+ genau bzw wo finde ich das? Im OC Tool von Sapphire?



Im catalyst das powertarget auf 20+ stellen.

Das oc tool würde ich erst mal deinstallieren.


----------



## K-Obi (8. Juni 2014)

Ok, danke dir. Werde ich morgen Abend mal probieren und berichten. Bin jetut bro meinen Schwiegereltern


----------



## K-Obi (9. Juni 2014)

Hi! Habe ich versucht. Jedoch springt der Wert wieder auf 0%, sobald ich auf übernehmen klicke. Evtl. mal mit einen anderen Tool probieren?

Edit: hat geklappt.....jetzt mal testen...

Hat leider nichts gebracht. Einfach mal zurück damit....aber danke dir!


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (9. Juni 2014)

Lade den Ordner C:\Windows\Minidump gezippt hier hoch. Dann kann man deine Bluescreen-Dateien analysieren.


----------



## K-Obi (9. Juni 2014)

Hey. Alles klar, wieder was dazu gelernt. Werde ich morgen Abend mal.machen...schönen Abend noch..


----------



## K-Obi (10. Juni 2014)

So, wie gewollt die Bluescreens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es hilft.....schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo.

Beim analysieren deiner Dumps sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen:

1. Die BIOS Version F8 auf deinem Gigabyte Z68X-UD3-B3 ist einige Versionen älter:


```
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1190]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F8
BiosReleaseDate = 09/01/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68X-UD3-B3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z68X-UD3-B3
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
```
 
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 (rev. 1.0)

Das aktuelleste ist das F13 (mal abgesehen vom U1F das Beta Status hat und somit nicht zu empfehlen ist). Wenn Dir das Risiko bewusst ist und dieses von Dir als akzeptabel angesehen wird würde ich ein BIOS Update auf F13 empfehlen.

2. Du nutzt den AMD Beta Treiber aus dem CCC 14.6

Unerwünschtes Verhalten und Fehlfunktionen sind leider möglich beim nutzen von BETA Treibern. Um das als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen nutze den offiziellen Treiber aus dem CCC 14.4


```
fffff880`0f407000 fffff880`103b0000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri May 23 03:46:07 2014 (537EA85F)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`0788e000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri May 23 03:11:53 2014 (537EA059)
```


----------



## K-Obi (10. Juni 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Analyse.
Dann werde ich mal ein neues Bios auf das Mainbord packen.
Woran erkennst du, das es ein BETA Bios ist, also das F13?

Dennoch glaube ich, dass die Karte defekt ist.
Es wurde bereits alles versucht.....

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (10. Juni 2014)

Das F13 ist kein Beta Bios. Das U1F von Gigabyte ist ein Beta Bios.

Der von Dir verwendete Grafikkartentreiber ist ein Beta-Treiber. Und in allen Dumps verwendet.

Der offizielle GraKa-Treiber aus dem CCC 14.4 von AMD hat einen Zeitstempel vom 18.04.2014. Der aus dem Beta CCC14.6 einen vom 23.05.2014. So wie in den Dump-Dateien auszulesen.

EDIT:

```
start             end                 module name
fffff880`07761000 fffff880`077ef000   atikmpag   (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
    Image name: atikmpag.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri May 23 03:11:53 2014 (537EA059)
    CheckSum:         00089DB4
    ImageSize:        0008E000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
fffff880`0f40e000 fffff880`103b7000   atikmdag   (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
    Image name: atikmdag.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri May 23 03:46:07 2014 (537EA85F)
    CheckSum:         00F417E6
    ImageSize:        00FA9000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
```
 
EDIT2:

In allen drei Dump-Dateien ist die BIOS-Version auf dem Mainboard das F8. Der GraKa-Treiber aus dem CCC 14.6


----------



## K-Obi (10. Juni 2014)

Alles klar.
Da habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
Werde dann Mittwoch den 14.4 wieder installieren und BIOS auf F13 updaten.
Werde mich mal mit dem Versandhändler in Verbindung setzen.
Mal schauen was er als Alternative anbietet. Habe Heute mal ein paar R9 290 bei ebay beobachtet. Die gingen weg für Ca 250 Euro. Eigentlich ein Witz! Ich habe für meine245 Euro bezahlt.....sonst spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf eine Nvidia umzusteigen.....danke dir!


----------



## iceqbic (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe mich eben angemeldet, weil so viele Probleme mit der 280er haben und ich hätte vielleicht etwas neues dazu
Meine Karte ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung, zeigt aber ab leichtem OC Artefakte, obwohl Sie bei ca. 70° ist. Mir kam das komisch vor, ich habe gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass extrem viele R9 280 Käufer von den selben Problemen aber auch mit neuen, nicht overclockten Karten berichten.
Ich hab 'n bissl' geforscht und habe herausgefunden, dass der VRam der 280er Reihe vom Hersteller für 1500 Mhz und 1.5 Volt ausgelegt ist.
Dann habe ich mir die Karte ohne Lüfter mal angesehen. Die Rams sind nicht alle mit einem Passivkühler verstehen. Je nach Karte sind etwa vier Chips ohne Passivkühler.
Dann habe ich erfahren, dass fast alle Grafikkartenhersteller eben diesen Ram mit 1,6 Volt befeuern und nicht die vom Hersteller angegebenen 1,5 Volt
Sprich, der Vram ist stets übervoltet.
Aha - Die Rams werden nicht komplett gekühlt und sind auch noch übervoltet.
Nach dieser Bestätigung habe ich Abhilfen gefunden
Ich hatte bereits vermutet, dass die Artefakte vom zu heissen Vram kommen.
Und soviel Karten werden reklamiert um festzustellen, dass die nächste den selben Fehler hat
Nix Ram kaputt
Ich denke dass die meisten ihre Probleme mit Artefakten los sein werden, wenn sie nur eins der folgenden Methonden Methonden anwenden.
===
Entwender, Ihr baut die Karte aus, den Kühler ab (sind nur ein paar Schrauben und zwei Stecker)
und knallt Passivkühlkörper auf die Chips. Die Chips überhitzen nicht mehr und gut iss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz2ybPrjhdw
===
mir war das zu anstrengend  ich dachte eher an eine Voltsenkung des Ram und tatsächlich, das geht und hilft 
Ihr ladet euch (falls nicht bereits installiert) den MSI Afterburner herunter, aktiviert die zusätzlichen Spannungsoptionen (wo auch die Vram Voltage angepasst werden kann) und stellt den Vram von 1,6 Volt auf 1,5 Volt um - wie eigentlich vom Hersteller angegeben.
===
Einstellungen im MSI Afterburner:
In den Eigenschaften könnt ihr bei "Kapatibilitäts Eigenschaften" das Häkchen für "Spannungsreglung freischalten" aktivieren und dann um Auswahlmenü rechts davon "MSI-Erweitert" auswählen.
Auf "OK" und nun könnt ihr links neben der "Core Coltage (mV)" mit dem Pfleil den zusätzlichen Regler für "Memory Voltage" anzeigen lassen und ihn auf 1,5 V setzen.
===
Somit müsste sich das Problem auch erledigen.
Ohne OC dürften diese Griffe sogar die Lebenserwartung der Karte steigern 
Vielelicht muss jedoch der eine oder andere beide Methoden anwenden, um zum Ziel zu kommen.
Ich habe meine HIS R9 280 (non X) nur durch das Undervolting von Referenztakt Core 800Mhz/1350 Mhz Vram auf 1170Mhz/1600Mhz, bei erläuterten 1,5 Volt am Vram und 2,25 Volt am Core. Davor erhielt ich ab einem Vram Takt von 1350 Mhz oder einer Coretemperatur 71° langsam die Artefakte.
Nun, nach Tagelangen Leistungtests mit aktuellen Titeln keine Artefakte, keine Geometriefehelr, Vierecke - Läuft auf 75 ° bei Last. Natürlich mit Anpassung der Kühlergeschwindigkeit

ps: AMD bzw Chipshersteller ist hier nicht Schuld - die geben ja die 1,5 Volt vor. Es sind die Hersteller der Karten, die die Dinger "für alle Fälle" übervolten und somit den Speicher knapp an der Grenze betreiben

Noch eine Info:
Alte Karten die plötzlich anfangen Bildfehler zu produzieren und nichts hilft kann man vor der Elektroschrottpresse einmal ohne lüfter bei 200°, für 15 Min. in den Backofen legen - natürlich muss davor der Lüfter ab  
die werden dann quasi noch mal neu-gelötet
Hört sich bekloppt an, hilft aber in 80 % der Karte - vorm Wegwurf, einen Versuch Wert

Ich hoffe dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben
sorry für die Länge


----------

